# Makeup= tips?



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Ladies, have you noticed if wearing makeup gets you more tips? I'm testing this theory tonight but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed a difference.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Ladies, have you noticed if wearing makeup gets you more tips? I'm testing this theory tonight but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed a difference.


try other things too like low cut shirt and short shorts.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

CanadianUberMan said:


> try other things too like low cut shirt and short shorts.


Yeah that's way too much effort. Plus then I'd get cold.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Yeah that's way too much effort. Plus then I'd get cold.


you can use your tip money to buy a coat


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

CanadianUberMan said:


> you can use your tip money to buy a coat


But I already have a coat. A cool coat too.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

OMG how cute !!! They are playing footsies.

LoL


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I try to look like one level up from a hobo. That way no one finds me attractive. But I'll stay tuned to hear about the tips.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You drive for Uber you ARE one level up from a hobo...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> You drive for Uber you ARE one level up from a hobo...


LOL 
*High five*


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I had a very intoxicated female passenger give me a tube of Sephora lip gloss late one night, I haven't worn it because it isn't my shade.

Maybe I'll give it a try, it couldn't hurt!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Any tip news?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Any tip news?


I seemed to do pretty good in tips, but idk if it was just because it was a weekend or not. I need to test my theory on a weekday.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

CanadianUberMan said:


> try other things too like low cut shirt and short shorts.


Saw an attractive female Lyft driver wearing a butt hugging short skirt and shoulderless crop top loading luggage for pax at LAX once.

lol the pax was female and had the most disgusted look on her face.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I seemed to do pretty good in tips, but idk if it was just because it was a weekend or not. I need to test my theory on a weekday.


I'll stay tuned


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CanadianUberMan said:


> try other things too like low cut shirt and short shorts.


Depends on what Business we are talking about . . .



sthriftybroke said:


> Yeah that's way too much effort. Plus then I'd get cold.


Well . . . cold can work For you . . .



Uber Crack said:


> I try to look like one level up from a hobo. That way no one finds me attractive. But I'll stay tuned to hear about the tips.


Ever been asked out for Sterno & Beans ?



Uberyouber said:


> You drive for Uber you ARE one level up from a hobo...


Hobos MAKE MORE !

Hobos dont get Deactivated without a FIGHT !


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> Yeah that's way too much effort. Plus then I'd get cold.


Cold and a sheer top... just sayin...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> Cold and a sheer top... just sayin...


A sheer white top.
With blush applied to the Right spots . . .


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Depends on what Business we are talking about . . .
> 
> Well . . . cold can work For you . . .
> 
> ...


Hahaha 



Uber Crack said:


> Hahaha


I've been offered frank and beans before


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I wear very little makeup but here are my thoughts. I feel a bit more presentable and less hobo if I have on a bit of makeup. It makes me feel as if I've at least made an effort to look decent and I think that rolls over into my attitude for the day. 

I was raised by 3 generations of Southern Belles and they all said 'just because you feel like sh$+ doesn't mean you have to look like it.'


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MHR said:


> I wear very little makeup but here are my thoughts. I feel a bit more presentable and less hobo if I have on a bit of makeup. It makes me feel as if I've at least made an effort to look decent and I think that rolls over into my attitude for the day.
> 
> I was raised by 3 generations of Southern Belles and they all said 'just because you feel like sh$+ doesn't mean you have to look like it.'


Good advice AND I love the new pic


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I look like road kill...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Ladies, have you noticed if wearing makeup gets you more tips? I'm testing this theory tonight but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed a difference.


Guys go goo goo ga ga with a good looking girl that treats him like they're into him. 
I don't recommend doing it late at night with drunks. 
But do a little flirting.
The tips will come...


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Ask DamseLinDistresS how often she receives tips. As frequently as she receive creepy comments, she likely receives tips more often. No additional makeup required. Just provide good service (and I don't mean "service").


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Guys go goo goo ga ga with a good looking girl that treats him like they're into him.
> I don't recommend doing it late at night with drunks.
> But do a little flirting.
> The tips will come...


I've been married a long while. I can't remember how to flirt. Gonna have to stick with the make-up.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I have to wear makeup or my pax will turn to stone - I have a face only a mother could love.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Ask DamseLinDistresS how often she receives tips. As frequently as she receive creepy comments, she likely receives tips more often. No additional makeup required. Just provide good service (and I don't mean "service").


When I drive I'm actually always wearing makeup. Sometimes I drive for a little bit in the evening right after work... is why I normally have makeup on. Also I'm just used to wearing makeup on the weekends when I drive. Weekends were a time I used to go out with friends and having makeup on was routine. I do remember one time a girl made a comment on it, about how much she loved my cat eyes. Then another time a guy asked where I was going to or had come from? I said nowhere and asked him why. He said the first thing he noticed was my eyes, that I had some pretty eye makeup(glitter) on like I was ready to go out to the club. He tipped me $5 but it may have not been related to that or I don't know, he was sitting in the front. I think most of my pax's that sit in the back may not notice if I'm wearing makeup especially at night.

So in my experience driving while wearing makeup has been a little bit of both negative and positive. On the negative side expect for guys to get a little more flirty with you. Depending on the type of makeup you're wearing(smokey eyes) this is seen as being more daring/sexy and also lipstick/color (red really gets more attention drawn to you) that you wear.

My tips are usually pretty steady. I would say 90% of tips come from male pax's and about 10% or less come from female pax's. So yes I get more excited when I see a ping from a male pax name over a female pax name. Sometimes I do prefer to pick up a female pax late at night over a male pax even knowing I might not be getting any tips but that's a different story


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I have to agree and I haven't figured out why but dude pax tip at a much higher percentage than female pax. And that's across all age groups.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> I have to agree and I haven't figured out why but dude pax tip at a much higher percentage than female pax. And that's across all age groups.


I've had the opposite experience so far, EXCEPT when a couple is in the car.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> I have to agree and I haven't figured out why but dude pax tip at a much higher percentage than female pax. And that's across all age groups.


Dudes just feel sorry for us lady drivers more often than not. Also they might not be used to getting a female driver. One time I picked up this guy from a bar/restaurant. He got in my car, saw me and had the biggest smile ever. I said "Having a good night?" He replied, "Yes ma'am just enjoying life." And then said "I feel like I'm losing my virginity tonight." I was just thinking, oh boy! here we go. He followed with "I've never had a woman driver before and I take Uber regularly...so you just took my virginity tonight." Looked over at him through the rear view mirror and he still had that smile on his face. We got to his destination, he said "Could you please turn around." As I did he handed me a $10 and said "You're a beautiful young woman...take care sweetie." It was an interesting ride to say the least as I took this guy's Uber virginity that night.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Guys go goo goo ga ga with a good looking girl that treats him like they're into him.
> I don't recommend doing it late at night with drunks.
> But do a little flirting.
> The tips will come...


I honestly cannot flirt. And I keep very low key with zero cleavage. In fact I can't wait for winter so I can wear turtle necks Hahahaha  I simply cannot put myself in a position where a male late night drunk Pax would find me remotely attractive.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I simply cannot put myself in a position where a male late night drunk Pax would find me remotely attractive.


If you look anything like your avatar, then you've failed. 
You're F ing hot!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you look anything like your avatar, then you've failed.
> You're F ing hot!


That's just the red back ground got you confused. Though my dreads are pretty cool yeah  and thank you


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I honestly cannot flirt. And I keep very low key with zero cleavage. In fact I can't wait for winter so I can wear turtle necks Hahahaha  I simply cannot put myself in a position where a male late night drunk Pax would find me remotely attractive.


Except you've got a really great personality, which some men do find attractive.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Except you've got a really great personality, which some men do find attractive.


Bless you SibeRescueBrian. Thank you very much


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Bless you SibeRescueBrian. Thank you very much


My pleasure, ma'am.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I have to wear makeup or my pax will turn to stone - I have a face only a mother could love.


I think you're awesome. Also that's a funny exaggeration.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Trust me guys either don't like or don't care about make up...unless it's lip gloss or lip stick....so we can take our minds to a naughty place.....



MHR said:


> I have to agree and I haven't figured out why but dude pax tip at a much higher percentage than female pax. And that's across all age groups.


They give more five stars also...all my 1-3 stars come from(black) females and males with too much estrogen.....


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

I've tested this out in my market and it's true. I can confirm with 100% confidence, based entirely on my anecdotal evidence, that Los Angeles is superficial as hell.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Any reports?

I personally am too lazy for makeup 90% of the time. But every now and then I’ll brush on mascara and lipstick. If I knew how to properly do concealer I would use that too.

I’ve gotten some really interesting borderline creep comments based off of it. People tend to treat me way better. And guys will slow their cars down and stare/wink or both, at me...either it’s because of the makeup or I’m just more self conscious with it on so I actually notice it.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Any reports?
> 
> I personally am too lazy for makeup 90% of the time. But every now and then I'll brush on mascara and lipstick. If I knew how to properly do concealer I would use that too.
> 
> I've gotten some really interesting borderline creep comments based off of it. People tend to treat me way better. And guys will slow their cars down and stare/wink or both, at me...either it's because of the makeup or I'm just more self conscious with it on so I actually notice it.


I'm not really sure I've found a difference. Women don't seem to care and it tends to be mostly women on the days I wear makeup. I need a day of all guys lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sthriftybroke said:


> I'm not really sure I've found a difference. Women don't seem to care and it tends to be mostly women on the days I wear makeup. I need a day of all guys lol


Aw, maybe make it a week of makeup and a week of no makeup? That's gotta get you a good mix of both sexes.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Aw, maybe make it a week of makeup and a week of no makeup? That's gotta get you a good mix of both sexes.


I have to be not lazy enough to actually wear makeup for a week though. Lol


----------

